
JRumble - Rumbles, Vibrates, Shakes, And Rotates Any Element With jQuery - mufti
http://blogfreakz.com/jquery/jrumble-rumbles-vibrates-shakes-and-rotates-any-element-with-jquery/
======
th0ma5
outside of games, what kinds of productive feedback does this really
contribute? when i first use a system i think i love subtle animations and
transitions but after a year, it all seems like the <blink> tag to me...

